# Buxton Day 9



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Woke up at about 4:00 (3:00 new time) to the house shaking. Looked out the window at the parking lot and could see the wind and rain, really windy out there. I was getting ready to go back to bed when I saw a wave flood into the parking lot. High tide was at 2:44 am, so we were past it already. I watched for another minute and saw another wave breach into the parking lot. I could see the back of the car and waves appeared to be wraping around it. Huh? Thought I best go out and move it to another part of the lot, higher ground. Got bundled up and headed out. Sand dunes gone. Parking lot filled with sand,... car... framed in the sand. Front tires more than half buried, sand on the lower door, could not open the passenger door at all. Drivers side sand just up to the body, front bumper starting to be buried with sand, water flowing over it. Back bumper was about an inch from the sand, sand halfway up the back tires. I mumbled a profanity and went to the shed for a shovel. Figured to dig a track for the front tires and maybe rock it out. No good. Waves were filling in everything as I dug. Car did start though! A great sign... for now anyway.
Low tide at 9:06 am so will go out when the waves stop washing around the car, to dig it out. If nothing else call the Texaco which does beach recoveries. They have a ton of experience extracting framed vehicles from the sand. LOL!

Not going to be much for fishing this morning. Seas 10' or better, wind blowing like a son of a... a.. well.. it is mighty windy out there, 40 mph and better steady. Waves breaking out on the second bar, breaking big time too. Current looks rough, would need a big weight to hold, even in close. Low tide at 9:06 am, high at 3:08 pm. Lots of debris in the water, steps, boards, bushes, logs, furniture... Luckily not my car too!

Looks like a Bloody Mary morning while I wait for the tide to go down and it to get light out.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds rough down there! Hope gettin the car out ain't too bad.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

The came by and flatbedded the car out. Front right tire was not turning, we figured just soldered up with sand. Or.. HOPED that is all it is. They are going to hose it down today and look at it tomorrow.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

"Bloody Mary Morning" Please write the words and I will put music to them!


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

RevWC said:


> "Bloody Mary Morning" Please write the words and I will put music to them!


Too late...

E A
The waves keep crashing
E A
The tide is coming in 
E A
The sand covering my wheels
E A
And the worst has yet to begin
E A
No fishing today 
E A
I guess I'll get up late 
E E
Another weather warning
E A
Best I close the gate
E B7 E
Just one more Bloody Mary Morning
A E
It's a Bloody Mary Morning
A E
Guess I hang around again
A E
It's a Bloody Mary Morning
A E
I might try this one with Gin
A E
It's a Bloody Mary Morning
B7 A E
I can't wait for one to come again and again

Its 4 Am winds blowin
I Can't go outside
The car is getting buried
It must be high tide
Maybe I'll go back asleep
Or just stay up and see
My life, my wife, and my car 
slipping away from me

A E
It's a Bloody Mary Morning
A E
Guess I hang around again
A E
It's a Bloody Mary Morning
A E
I might try this one with Gin
A E
It's a Bloody Mary Morning
B7 A E
I can't wait for one to come again and again

Unfortunately the chords are not in correct position do to the forum so improvise....


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Rev, I bet you get a recording contract outta that!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL! Very nice!!

I think Willy Nelson already has the title for one of his songs though.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f15/buxton-day-9-a-26319/#post370636


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Rough day at the beach in Buxton. A flatbed did arive and got the car out. Front wheels were not turning, I'm hoping just due to being packed with sand. Not a happy sight to see my little Yaris on a flatbed all filled up with sand. They said they'd get to look at it on Monday and let me know how it looks.

Waves and wind built all day. Two hours before the afternoon high, waves were over the dunes and flooding the parking lot. Not too long after it was flowing over 12 and through the other parking lot to the sound. Really glad they got the car out, sand is almost 4 foot deep there now with every wave overwashing, it would have literally been burried. Waves were at least 15 feet breaking on the second bar, we could also see surfable breakers on the third and fourth bar! Tubes to shoot dude! The house was rocking and rolling with every wave, furniture was shaking and moving! LOL!!! On the south horizon you could see the waves crashing on the shoals (where the Labrador current and Gulf Stream meet). Winds were 40 MPH and better steady, blasting through. As the waves break the roostertail spray was 50' or 60' long, beautiful sight. Same with the roostertails on the shoals. We got the spotting scope out and it was an awesome sight.

Carol did evacuate the motel last night, put us all up in other units in town. She wasn't worried about the places washing away, just someone getting hurt. We had to time our departure. With no dunes and waves breaking around the house, if you left at the wrong time you were swallowed by a wave. Saw more than one person, just dropping by to witness all this, get knocked down and washed along by the power of the waves. The puppy thought it was the greatest thing that could ever happen, beach and surf everywhere!!! Before we left, waves were splashing on the side windows. Had to shut the windows so we didn't get soaked. You needed waders on to be out on the front deck, waves splashing up on it too.


----------

